# kg 253 ???



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Comments?

yeas or nays?


Any one have any thoughts on the kg 253?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

The ones on eBay? I'd be very suspect of those.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I had a KG243...It was lugged and much nicer looking than the 253.. I think the ones on eBay are real....Other than that, I can't offer much


----------



## ugo.santalucia (Jul 7, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> Comments?
> 
> yeas or nays?
> 
> ...



I have a KG 253, it's partially lugged and partially welded, it's Columbus NEMO steel, better and lighter than the KG 243.

This is the only link I've found to frames of that period (mid nineties), price is in Yen and weight includes fork, which, for the 253 is carbon with 1 inch steel thread

http://www.kijafa.com/kijafa/html/product/frame2.html#Anchor-KG253-6296

Hope that helps


----------

